
How to start a sidehustle: Make thing. Add Buy button. Tell people - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/start-sidehustle/swizec/7716
======
twobyfour
How to make a law: Elect Representatives. Write Bill. Take a Vote.

How to make a souffle: Mix ingredients. Pour in Pan. Put in Oven.

How to make a car: Design Engine. Assemble Parts. Paint.

How to remove a brain tumor: Take MRI. Open Cranium. Cut Out Tumor.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I downvoted you because your post is a flippant dismissal of Swizec's very
good point.

Rather than spending your waking lives researching every aspect of starting a
business, the fastest way forward is to simply try to sell something. Maybe
you build it first, maybe you buy it, maybe you try to sell it, then build it.
Whatever. But just try to sell it and you're in business. _Then_ figure out
all that other stuff.

~~~
twobyfour
Fair enough. I guess my point was that each step actually takes a lot of work
to learn how to do well enough to make a viable business. You don't "just" try
to sell something any more than you "just" build a video game or "just"
convince 200-odd congresspeople to vote for something.

~~~
oolaf
You do "just" do those things though.

Obama did "just" become president. He needed smoke breaks and his blackberry
to do it all, but he did "just" do it. He subjected himself to his cause and
reaped the benefits.

If I look at those three-step plans and feel offended, thats a problem with
me. If I feel like I cant "just" say that succesful people are "just"
successful, that speaks to a problem with my idea of what is "just", not what
it actually is.

------
bsears
Take a look at [https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io) if you want an
easy open-source way to manage all the different side gigs you may have going
on.

Platform lets you list the services you provide and receive payments so all
you need to worry about is the marketing aspect.

Disclaimer - I am one of the creators

~~~
frikk
It's like a meta side gig.

